# Feedback on the Krell S1000



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi, 

I was looking into the Anthem Statement D2, but went to my dealer and got a showing of the Krell S1000. While I was able to hear the noticeable difference (the Krell sounded better, and what I would describe as 'quicker':scared, it was not a A/B test, as they were both in separate rooms and the Krell was hooked up to Wilson Audio speakers with $30K cables. 

I have been researching the Krell S1000 but I can't find a review or a descriptive post! Can anyone share their 5 cents? :dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi JuanPa and welcome to the Shack!

I'm afraid it will be slim picken's finding out much about that pre-pro, but maybe you'll get lucky.


----------

